# Haul 6/17



## nocturnellejoy (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Loves! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So today, I went to my local MAC Store and picked up some brushes and more .. 
&I'd like to share them with you guys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy! <3 
P.S - Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## xoleaxo (Jun 17, 2008)

WOW, that's an awesome haul!  enjoy!


----------



## nico (Jun 17, 2008)

wow great haul


----------



## jmac68 (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow great haul!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is that McQueen Pagan?


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 17, 2008)

terrific haul!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 17, 2008)

OMG im jealous!


----------



## nocturnellejoy (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jmac68* 

 
_Wow great haul!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is that McQueen Pagan?_

 
Thank you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



&Yes, that's Pagan from the McQueen Collection.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 17, 2008)

............freaking awesome. Wowwwww


----------



## Shepherdess (Jun 17, 2008)

Lovely haul!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 17, 2008)

Great haul! Enjoy!


----------



## nunu (Jun 17, 2008)

wow!!! great haul


----------



## Patricia (Jun 17, 2008)

oh
my
god


----------



## vcanady (Jun 17, 2008)

...wow!!!!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 17, 2008)

Lovely haul!!


----------



## christineeee_ (Jun 17, 2008)

holy cow!! amazing haul!!


----------



## alwaysbella (Jun 18, 2008)

awesome haul! is that a corn shadestick?


----------



## nocturnellejoy (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alwaysbella* 

 
_awesome haul! is that a corn shadestick?_

 
Thank you! =) 
Yes, it is Corn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Our beloved shadestick that has be discontinued.


----------



## NicksWifey (Jun 18, 2008)

O...M...G!!!!
AWESOME haul! Enjoy all of you kick butt goods! Now put them to good use and share some FOTDs with us!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 18, 2008)

very nice haul


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 18, 2008)

Wow,  now thats a haul! Enjoy!


----------



## jaclynashley (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm drooling right now .
Can you tell me your adress, what time you'll be gone, and if you have any dogs ? (;


----------



## nocturnellejoy (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jaclynashley* 

 
_I'm drooling right now .
Can you tell me your adress, what time you'll be gone, and if you have any dogs ? (;_

 
Hahahaha. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I know right?!


----------



## mince (Jun 18, 2008)

wow, fabulous haul! Enjoy


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jun 18, 2008)

I want those brushes...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol  Incredible haul!!


----------



## gardenteaparty (Jun 19, 2008)

wow!!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 19, 2008)

Awesome haul!! Enjoy! I love the brushes.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jun 19, 2008)

Awsome haul, Sooo jelous


----------



## leena (Jun 19, 2008)

WOW!!! 

Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## KellyBean (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow! I need to do something similar. I need more brushes ASAP!

Great haul


----------



## Odette (Jun 19, 2008)

WOW! Enjoy!


----------



## ling07 (Jun 19, 2008)

oh my , how much you spend?


----------



## Monica22 (Jun 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ling07* 

 
_oh my , how much you spend?_

 
I was wondering the same thing lol!


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jun 19, 2008)

Great Haul


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jun 19, 2008)

bet that MA loved you!!!


----------



## nocturnellejoy (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ling07* 

 
_oh my , how much you spend?_

 
Around $900.


----------



## darkishstar (Jun 21, 2008)

WOOOOW. What a crazy haul! I know you'll enjoy it!


----------



## ~Maemi~ (Jun 23, 2008)

WOW nice haulin'!


----------



## Ciani (Jun 26, 2008)

Awesome haul!


----------



## peachygoldfish (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nocturnellejoy* 

 
_Around $900._

 
wow! $900?!?! but it's worth it!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Jun 27, 2008)

fabulous!!
enjoy


----------

